# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  İran Azerbaycanı-nın Sosyo-Kültürel Yapısı Ve Siyasal Coğrafyası - Bi

## anau

İran Azerbaycanı-nın Sosyo-Kültürel Yapısı Ve Siyasal Coğrafyası - Birinci Bölüm


Hakan KAYğUSUZ

Türkiyeğnin doğu komsusu olmasına rağmen birçok faktörün etkisiyle pek bilinmeyen İran Azerbaycanı, siyasi literatürde Güney Azerbaycan olarak adlandırılmaktadır. İranğın kuzeybatı Topraklarını olusturan İran Azerbaycanı, Türkiye ile Azerbaycan arasında uzanmaktadır. üalısmamızda Türk Dünyasığnın en önemli kısımlarından biri olan İran Azerbaycanığnın sosyo-kültürel yapısını ve siyasal coğrafyasını inceleyeceğiz.
*Bu yazı Yüksek Lisans tezi olaraq çalışılmışdır. Gunaskam terefinden yayın üçün hazırlanmıştır.* 
*1. G**İ**R**İş*
Türkiyeğnin doğu komsusu olmasına rağmen birçok faktörün etkisiyle pek bilinmeyen İran Azerbaycanı, siyasi literatürde Güney Azerbaycan olarak adlandırılmaktadır. İranğın kuzeybatı Topraklarını olusturan İran Azerbaycanı, Türkiye ile Azerbaycan arasında uzanmaktadır. üalısmamızda Türk Dünyasığnın en önemli kısımlarından biri olan İran Azerbaycanığnın sosyo-kültürel yapısını ve siyasal coğrafyasını inceleyeceğiz.

*1.1.* *İ**ran Azerbaycanığnın Yeri ve Co**ğ**rafi Sınırları*

İran Azerbaycanı olarak adlandırdığımız bölgenin coğrafi sınırlarını tespit ederken öncelikle eski zamanlardaki Azerbaycanğın coğrafi sınırlarının incelemesi gerekir. Azerbaycan adının M.ü. 323 yılında İran Azerbaycanığnda Atropat tarafından kurulan ğAtropatene Devletiğnin adından geldiği kanaati hakimdir. Buna göre Azerbaycan adı ğAtropateneğnin söylenisinin değismesi ile olusmustur.
ğAtropatene Devletiğnin o zamanki sınırları doğuda Hazar Gölü, kuzeyde Aras Nehri, batıda Türkiye ve Irak sınırı ile güneyde Hamedan ilinin güney kesimlerini içerisine alıyordu (İpek, 2007: 47).
Azerbaycanğın sınırlarının tespiti hususunda tarihi gerçekler kadar, bölge insanlarının dil, kültür ve etnografik değerlerinin de dikkate alınması gerekmektedir. Bu bakımdan Hazar Gölüğnün batısındaki Türklerin yasadıkları toprakları Azerbaycan olarak kabul etmek daha gerçekçi olacaktır.
Tarihi Azerbaycan sınırlarını ve Hazar Gölüğnün batısındaki Türklerin yasadıkları toprakları göz önüne aldığımız takdirdeİran Azerbaycanı, Hamedan, Zencan, Kazvin, Batı Azerbaycan (Urmiye), Doğu Azerbaycan (Tebriz) ve Erdebil Eyaletleriğnin tamamını (Mededli, 2002: 5), Gilan Eyaletiğnin ise kuzey kesimlerini (üren, 1980: 8) içerisine alan etnik-milli ve tarihi-coğrafi özelliklere sahip, içindeki bütün köyleri birbiriyle sıkı ekonomik iliskide olan büyük bir bölge karsımıza çıkmaktadır (Sekil 1).

*Sekil-1: İran Eyaletler Haritası*
İran Azerbaycanı, kuzeyde Ermenistan ve Azerbaycan, doğuda Hazar Denizi, güneyde İranğın güney kesimi ve batıda Türkiye ile çevrilidir (Sekil 2).

*Sekil-2: İran Azerbaycanığnın Lokasyon Haritası*
Doğu Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Erdebil, Zencan, Hamedan ve Kazvin Eyaletleriğnin tamamı İran Azerbaycanığnın içerisinde yer almaktadır. Bu altı Eyaletin yüzölçümü toplamı 157.736 km2ğdir. Gilan Eyaletiğnin Azerbaycan Cumhuriyetiğne yakın olan kuzey kısımlarını da İran Azerbaycanığna dahil ettiğimizde yaklasık 162.700 km2ğlik bir İran Azerbaycanı karsımıza çıkar (Tablo 1).
*Tablo-1:* *İ**ran Azerbaycanığnda Bulunan Eyaletlerin Yüzölçümleri*

Eyalet
Yüzölçümü (kmÂ²)
Oran

Doğu Azerbaycan
45.481
Arazinin Tamamı


Batı Azerbaycan
37.463
Arazinin Tamamı


Erdebil
17.881
Arazinin Tamamı


Zencan
21.841
Arazinin Tamamı


Kazvin
15.502
Arazinin Tamamı


Hamedan
19.548
Arazinin Tamamı


Gilan
13.952
Arazinin Bir Kısmı



Kaynak: üztürk, 2008.

Yukarıda sınırlarını belirlediğimiz İran Azerbaycanı içerisinde Türkler % 90 çoğunluğu olusturmaktadır. Batı Azerbaycan Eyaletiğnin batı ve güney kesiminde az da olsa Kürtler yasamaktadırlar.
Günümüzde İran Azerbaycanığnın baslıca sehirlerini Tebriz, Urmiye, Hoy, Erdebil, Salmas, Makü, Maraga, Kosaçay, Zencan, Kazvin ve Hamedan illeri olusturmaktadır.

*1.2. Ara**s**tırmanın Amacı ve Metodu*
İran Azerbaycanı ile ilgili yapılan bu arastırma yüksek lisans tezidir. Beseri coğrafya metodları ile etüt edilmeye çalısılan tezde amaç, İran Azerbaycanığnın sosyal, kültürel ve siyasal özelliklerini analiz ve sentez yaparak, bölgenin Türkiye ve uluslararası kamuoyunda tanıtımına katkı sağlamaktır. ğİran Azerbaycanığnın Sosyo-Kültürel Yapısı ve Siyasal Coğrafyasığ konulu
yüksek lisans tez çalısmamız birkaç asamada gerçeklestirilmistir. İlk olarak, İran Azerbaycanı ve İran Türkleri ile ilgili tez, makale, kitap ve rapor gibi eserler incelenmistir. İlk asamada toplanan materyallerle tezin genel hatları olusturulmustur.

Daha sonra İran Azerbaycanı ile ilgili Türkiyeğde ve Azerbaycanğda yayınlanmıs tüm kitaplar temin edilmeye çalısılmıstır. Türkiyeğde yayınlanan stratejik arastırma dergilerinin tamamı taranmıs ve içerisinde konumuzla ilgili tüm makaleler incelenerek arsivlenmistir. İran Azerbaycanı ile ilgili yapılan yüksek lisans ve doktora çalısmaları temin edilmistir. Gerekli haritalar bulunmus ve son olarak internette Türkçe kaynakların yanında Farsça kaynakların da taranması ile birlikte veri toplama isi tamamlanmıstır.
Verilerin toplanmasından sonra yazım asamasına geçilmistir. Bulunan veriler coğrafya ilminin temel ilkelerine bağlı kalınarak değerlendirilip tez haline dönüstürülmüstür.

*1.3. ünceki üalı**s**malar*
Arastırmamıza konu olan İran Azerbaycanı ile ilgili çalısmalarda genel olarak, İran içerisinde yasayan Türklerin sosyo-kültürel ve siyasal yapısı ile İran Türklerinin Kafkasya ve Ortadoğu politikalarına etkisi incelenmistir.

Sanğan Azeri (1942), ğİran Türkleriğ isimli kitabında İran Türklerinin sosyokültürel özelliklerini incelemis ve İran Türklerinin İranğın ana unsuru olduğunu vurgulamıstır.

Mehmet Metin üren (1980), ğİran Türkleri Hürriyet Hareketleriğ isimli kitabında İran Türklerinin hürriyet mücadelesini genis sekilde incelemistir. Mehmet Metin üren kitabında İranğın X. yy. dan itibaren Büyük Selçuklularla birlikte tamamen Türk Yurdu olduğunu vurgulamıs ve Farsların hakimiyetinde olan günümüzdeki İran Devleti içerisinde İran Türklerinin hürriyet mücadelesinin canlı bir sekilde devam ettiğini belirtmistir.

Rafael Blaga (1997), ğİran Halkları El Kitabığ isimli kitabında İran içerisinde yer alan tüm etnik gurupların sosyo-kültürel ve ekonomik özelliklerini ayrıntılı bir sekilde incelemistir.

Nesib Nesibli (1997), ğBölünmüs Azerbaycan, Bütöv Azerbaycanğ isimli kitabında Azerbaycan coğrafyasının 1828 Türkmençay Anlasması ile bölünüs sürecini ve Azerbaycan halkının tekrar bütünlesme isteğini incelemistir. Nesibli Azerbaycan coğrafyasının Türk Dünyasığnın merkezinde bulunduğunu, bu sebeple Kuzey Azerbaycan ve Güney Azerbaycanğın bütünlüğünün Türk Dünyasığnın bütünlüğü anlamına geldiğini vurgulamıstır.

Emre Bayır (1999), Avrasya Dosyası isimli dergide yayınlanan ğFars Milliyetçiliğinin Gelisimi ve Güney Azerbaycan Milli Direnis Hareketiğ isimli makalesinde İran Azerbaycanığnda yasayan Türklerin, Fars milliyetçiliği karsısındaki direnisini incelemistir. Emre Bayır makalesinde, Türklere uygulanan Farslastırma politikalarının İran Türklerinde milli bilinci artırdığını vurgulamıstır.

Abbas Vaez Gharehaghaji (2002), ğMuhtar Azerbaycan Hükümeti Yapısı, İdeolojisi, Hedefi (İran 1945-1946)ğ konulu doktora tezinde, 1945-1946 yıllarında İran Azerbaycanığnda kurulup bir yıl yasayabilen Güney Azerbaycan Milli Hükümetiğnin kurulus asamalarını, hedeflerini ve ideolojisini incelemistir.

Yunus Yılmaz (2002), ğSovyetler Birliği Dağıldıktan Sonra İranğın Azerbaycan Politikasığ ve Yavuz Kılıç (2003), ğİranğın Azerbaycan Politikasığ konulu yüksek lisans tezlerinde, İran-Azerbaycan iliskilerini sekillendiren temel unsurun,İran Azerbaycanı olduğunu belirtmislerdir.

Cemil Hasanlı (2005), ğSoğuk Savasın İlk üatısması, İran Azerbaycanığ isimli kitabında 1945-1946 yıllarında kurularak bir yıl yasayabilen Güney Azerbaycan Milli Hükümetiğnin geçirdiği süreçleri genis sekilde incelemistir. Cemil Hasanlı kitabında, Güney Azerbaycan Milli Hükümetiğnin kurulusunun İran Azerbaycanı tarihinin en önemli olayı olduğunu belirtmistir.

Gonca Oğuz Gök (2005), ğİranğın Bölgesel Politikası ve Türk-İran İliskileriğ konulu yüksek lisans tezinde İranğı incelemis, İran-Türkiye iliskilerini, İran Türklerini de göz önüne alarak değerlendirmistir. Gonca Oğuz Gök yüksek lisans tezinde, İran-Türkiye iliskilerini sekillendiren temel etkenin Ortadoğu ve Orta Asya üzerinde nüfuz mücadelesi olduğunu vurgulamıstır.

Yasar Kalafat (2005), ğİran Türklüğü-Jeokültürel Boyutğ isimli kitabında İran Türklerinin sosyo-kültürel özelliklerini genis sekilde incelemistir. Yasar Kalafat kitabında İran Türklerinin sosyo-kültürel özelliklerinin Anadolu Türklerinin sosyo-kültürel özellikleriyle benzerliklerini ön plana çıkarmıstır.

Mustafa Balbay (2006), ğİran Raporuğ isimli kitabında İranğın genel özelliklerini incelemistir. Kitapta İran Türklerinin sosyal yapısına da genis sekilde yer verilmistir. Mustafa Balbay kitabında, İranğın Türkiyeğdeki yıkıcı ve bölücü faaliyetlere destek verdiğini ve İran Türklerine karsı asimilasyon politikası uyguladığını belirtmistir.

Gülara Yenisey (2006), ğİranğda Etnopolitik Hareketlerğ konulu doktora tezinde, İranğdaki Farsların dısında kalan milletleri, özellikle de Türkleri incelemistir. Bu çalısmada 1922ğden günümüze kadar İranğdaki etnik gurupların daha fazla özgürlük için verdikleri mücadeleleri ve bu etnik gurupların milli bilinçlerinin gelismislik düzeyi ele alınmıstır. Gülara Yenisey doktora tezinde, İranğda bağımsızlığa en yakın etnik grubun Türkler olduğu tespitinde bulunmustur.

Cihat Aydoğmusoğlu (2007), ğTarihte Tebrizğ konulu yüksek lisans tezinde, İran Azerbaycanığnın en önemli kenti olan Tebrizğin tarihini incelemistir. Cihat Aydoğmus yüksek lisans tezinde, Tebrizğin tarihi bir Türk Yurdu olduğunu vurgulamıstır.

Osman üzgüdenli (2006), ğOrtaçağ Türk-İran Tarihi Arastırmalarığ isimli kitabında İranğın tarihi ve siyasal özelliklerini genis sekilde incelemistir. İzzetullah İzzeti (2006), ğİran ve Bölge Jeopolitiğiğ isimli kitabında İranğın bölgesel politikalarını incelemistir. İzzetullah İzzeti kitabında, İranğın Ortadoğu ve Avrasya politikalarında aktif rol oynayan bir ülke olduğunu vurgulamıstır.

Merih üzsahin (2007), ğGüney Azerbaycanğda Bağımsızlık Hareketleri ve Güney Azerbaycanğın Türk Dünyası İçin ünemiğ konulu yüksek lisans tezinde, İran Türklerinin, özellikle de İran Azerbaycanığnda yasayan Azerbaycan Türklerinin özelliklerini ve vermis oldukları hürriyet hareketlerini incelemistir. Merih üzsahin yüksek lisans tezinde, Güney Azerbaycanğın Türk Dünyasığnın kara bağlantısının sağlanacağı tek yer olduğunu vurgulamıstır.

Emil Veliyev (2007), ğSoğuk Savas Sonrası İranğın Güney Kafkasya Politikasığ konulu yüksek lisans tezinde, İranğın, Azerbaycan, Ermenistan ve Gürcistan ile iliskilerini incelemis, özellikle İranğın, Azerbaycan ve Ermenistan ile iliskileriİran Azerbaycanı merkezinde değerlendirilmistir. Emil Veliyev yüksek lisans tezinde, İranğın Güney Kafkasya politikalarını İran Azerbaycanığnın sekillendirdiğini tespit etmistir.

Osman Erol (2007), ğİranğın İç Politikasında Azerbaycan Türkleriğ isimli yüksek lisans tezinde Azerbaycan Türklerinin tüm özellikleri ve İran iç politikası üzerindeki etkinliklerini incelemistir. Osman Erol yüksek lisans tezinde, Azerbaycan Türklerinin İranğda her alanda aktif olduklarını ve Farslarla birlikte İranğın ana unsurunu olusturduklarını vurgulamıstır.

Ali İpek (2007), ğAzerbaycan Tarihine Girisğ isimli kitabında simdiki Azerbaycan Cumhuriyetiğnin yer aldığı topraklar ile İran Azerbaycanığnı bütün olarak değerlendirmistir. Kitabta Azerbaycan tarihi ile ilgili detaylı bilgilere yer vermistir.

Sedat Laçiner (2007), Araz Dergisiğnde yayınlanan ğİran Nasıl ve Kaç Parçaya Bölünürğ isimli makalesinde İranğdaki etnik gurupları ve bu etnik gurupların İran Devleti ile olan iliskilerini incelemistir.

Ercan üitlioğlu (2007), Türk Yurdu Dergisiğnde yayınlanan ğBir Komsu İran, İranğı Anlamakğ isimli makalesinde İranğın genel özelliklerini incelemistir.

*2.* *İ**RANğIN GENEL üZELL**İ**KLER**İ*
İran, Orta Asya ve Ortadoğu coğrafyalarının kesisim noktasında konumlanmıs, bölgenin en eski ülkelerinden biridir. Enerjinin devletlerin varlığını sürdürebilmesi için kritik bir madde haline geldiği günümüz konjonktüründe, zengin enerji kaynakları ile dikkat çeken İranğın konumu, hayati bir öneme sahiptir.

*2.1. Co**ğ**rafi üzellikler*
İran Asyağnın güneybatısında, 25Âº-39Âº kuzey enlemleri ile 44Âº-63Âº doğu boylamları arasında yer alır. İran, kuzeyde Azerbaycan, Hazar Denizi, Nahçivan ve Ermenistan; doğusunda Afganistan, Pakistan ve Türkmenistan; güneyinde Basra Körfezi ve bu körfezde yer alan irili ufaklı on iki ada; batısında Türkiye ve Irak ile çevrili bir Ortadoğu ülkesidir.

İran 1.648.195 km2ğlik genis yüz ölçümü ile Türkiyeğnin iki katı kadar bir alana sahiptir. İran, yüzölçümü açısından dünyanın 18. büyük ülkesidir. Toplam 5440 km uzunluğunda olan ülke sınırları, Afganistan ile 936 km; Pakistan ile 909 km; Türkmenistan ile 992 km; Azerbaycan ile 432 km; Azerbaycan-Nahçıvan ile 179 km; Ermenistan ile 35 km; Türkiye Cumhuriyeti ile 529 km (D.İ.E. 1997) ve Irak ile 1458 km uzunluğundadır (Gök, 2005: 9).

Yer sekilleri itibariyle İran platosu ve iç kesimlerde yer alan iki çöl alanı, ülke arazisinin önemli bir bölümünü teskil etmektedir. İran etrafı dağlarla çevrelenmis büyük bir plato görünümündedir. Bu platonun kuzeyinde Elbruz, güneyinde ise Zağros dağları vardır (Sekil 3). Alp-Orojenez dağ sistemine bağlı bu dağlar boyunca etkin fay hatları uzanmaktadır. Zaman zaman etkili olan bu fay hatları yıkıcı depremlere yol açmaktadır (üzey, 1997: 238). Topraklarının doğu yarısını büyük çöller kaplarken, yerlesmelerin yoğun olduğu yerler daha çok
güneybatı ve kuzeybatıdaki dağlık bölgelerde yer alan vadi tabanları ve iç platolardaki vahalardır (Gök, 2005: 9).

İklim özellikleri yer sekillerine bağlı olan İranğda, yağıslar dağlık yerlerde yoğunlasmaktadır. ülkenin yarısı 300 mm. nin altında yağıs almaktadır. Kurak bir ülke olan İranğda yağıslar Hazar Denizi kıyısındaki bölgelerde 1200 mm. ye kadar ulasır. Tahran-İsfahan hattının doğusunda yağıslar 200 mm. nin altında iken batı ve kuzey İran nispeten nemlidir. Kıslarİranğın kuzey ve batı kesimlerinde diğer bölgelerine nazaran uzun ve sert geçer (Hourcade, 2000: 393). Kıs aylarında platolar ile kıyı kesimleri arasında belirgin sıcaklık farklılıkları vardır. İran Körfeziğnin alçak kıyı düzlüklerinde Ocak ayı ortalama sıcaklığı 100 C, platolarda ise 0-50 C arasındadır (Güney, t.y.: 247). Yazlar ise ülke genelinde oldukça sıcak geçmekle birlikte Hazar Deniziğnin kıyı kesimleri ile yüksek dağlık kesimler daha serin geçmektedir.


Kaynak : (üınar, 2003 : 12 )
*S**ekil-3:** İranğın Fiziki Haritası*

ülkenin kendine has zengin bir bitki örtüsü vardır. Bu kendine has özelliği Avrupa-Sibirya, Hint ve Arap-Akdeniz flora bölgeleri arasındaki kavsakta yer almasından kaynaklanır. İran topraklarının %11ği ormanlarla kaplıdır (Hourcade, 2000: 393). Elbruz ve Zagros Dağları, ılıman Akdeniz ikliminin etkisiyle ormanlarla kaplıdır (üzey, 1997: 238).

İranğın en önemli akarsuyu Karun Irmağığdır. Zagros Dağlarığndan doğan Karun Irmağı, genis bir alüvyal ovanın ortasından akarak Sattül Arapğa katılır (Güney, t.y.: 246). ülkenin gölleri genelde tuzludur. En önemli gölü olan Urmiye Gölüğnün denizden yüksekliği 1230 m. dir. İranğda dağlardan kaynağını alıp yüksek ovalara inen, ve oradan çöllere akan kısa mesafeli akarsular, tarım bakımından önem arz etmektedir (üzey, 1997: 239).

İranğın dağlarında pars, tilki, kurt, yaban domuzu, çakal, ayı gibi yaban hayvanları yasamaktadır. Aslan ve kaplanın sayısı bitme noktasına gelmistir. ülkede kurak iklime uyum sağlamıs çok çesitli kertenkele ve yılan türleri yasamaktadır. İranğda yetisen acem bülbülü dünyaca ünlüdür (Güney, t.y.: 248).

*2.2. Demografik ve Etnik üzellikler*
İran, çesitli etnik grupların tarih boyunca yerlestiği ve yasadığı bir ülkedir. Din, kimliği olusturan en önemli unsurların basında gelmektedir. 1980 yılında 30.000.000 civarında olan İranğın toplam nüfusu, yapılan doğum tesviki neticesinde hızla artmıstır. 1998ğde 61 839 400ğü (Balbay, 2006: 117) bulan İran nüfusu, 2006ğda 70.391.000 olmustur (http://www.sci.org.ir).

İranğın en önemli sehirleri Tahran (l3.000.000), Meshed (l.759.l55), İsfahan (1.127.030), Tebriz (1.088.985) ve Sirazğdır (965.117). Ekonomik zorluklardan dolayı kırsal alandan büyük sehirlere çok büyük bir göç söz konusu olduğundan bu sehirlerin nüfusları da hızla artmaktadır (Balbay, 2006: 118). İranğda Tahran, İsfahan, Ahvaz ve Kum sehirleri önemli oranda iç göç almaktadır. İranğın ikinci büyük sehri olan Meshed İmam Rızağnın türbesini barındırmasından dolayı Siiliğin
en kutsal sehirlerinden biridir.

İranğda nüfusun %51ğ ini erkekler, %49ğ unu ise kadınlar olusturur. Kilometrekareye 42.7 kisinin düstüğü İranğda nüfusun bazı kesimlerinde toplandığı görülür (http://www.sci.org.ir). İranğda nüfusun %60ğı kentlerde %40ğI ise kırsal alanlarda yasamaktadır. Toplam nüfusun %10ğunu olusturan göçebelerin çoğu Türkğtür (Gerçeksever, 2005: 162). İran nüfusunun iki ana unsurunu Farslar ve Azerbaycan Türkleri olusturmaktadırlar. Genel nüfusun %70ği 30 yasın altındadır. ülkedeki genel okuryazar oranı %79.5, 6-29 yaslar arasındaki okuryazar oranı ise %92.8ğdir. Kırsal kesime gidildikçe bu oran %20ğlere kadar düsmektedir.

İranğın resmi dili Farsçadır. Ancak İran nüfusunun yarısına yakını Türkçe konusabilmektedir. Ayrıca bölgesel olarak Kürtçe, Arapça ve Beluci dilleri de yoğun olarak kullanılmaktadır. Azerbaycan Türklerinin %90 yoğunlukla oturduğu, ülkenin kuzeybatı kesimlerinde yer alan Tebriz, Erdebil, Hoy, Makü, Zencan, Kazvin, Urmiye, Hamedan vb. yerlerde, büyük bir çoğunlukla Azerbaycan Türkçesi ile konusulmakta, özellikle yaslı kadınların önemli bir bölümünün iyi Farsça bilmediği görülmektedir.

İran nüfusunun % 98ği Müslümanğdır. Müslümanların da % 90ğı Sii, % 10ğu Sünniğdir. Müslümanların yanı sıra % 2 oranında Hıristiyan, Yahudi ve Zerdüst bulunmaktadır (Balbay, 2006: 118). İranğda Sünni nüfus Türkiye ve Türkmenistan sınırına yakın yerlerde ve Belucistanğda yoğunlasmıstır (Sekil 4). İranğda Türk nüfusun kuzeydoğu, kuzeybatı ve güneybatı kısımda yoğunlastığını görüyoruz. Kürtlerin yayılıs sahası olarak gösterilen Türkiye sınırı boyunca Türkler ve Kürtler birlikte yasamaktadır. Kürtler ayrıca Türkmenistan sınırına yakın yerlerde yasamaktadır. İranğın kuzey kesiminde Hazar Gölü kıyılarında Gilaki-Mazenderanlar, güneydoğusunda Beluciler, güney ve güneybatı kesimlerinde ise Araplar yasamaktadır (Sekil 4).

Günümüzde İran nüfusunun %39ğunu Farslar, %37ğsini Türkler, %8ğini Kürtler, %6ğsını Gilaki-Mazenderanlar, %4ğünü Araplar, %3ğünü Lurlar, %2ğsini Beluciler, %1ğini ise diğer etnik guruplar olusturmaktadır.


Kaynak: http://upload.wikimedia.org
*S**ekil-4* *İ**ranğın Etnik ve Dini Haritası*

*2.2.1. Türkler*
Oğuz boyundan olan İran Türkleri Orta Asya bozkırlarından göç ederek özellikle 7. yy. dan itibaren İran coğrafyasına yerlesmislerdir (Kılıç, 2003: 14). İranğda etnik gurupların nüfuslarının sayımının söz konusu olmaması ve etnik gurupların nüfuslarının sürekli çarpıtılması, bu ülke insanlarını geleneksel yöntemlerle sınıflandırmayı zorlastırır. Arastırmacılar tarafından verilen İranğdaki Türklerin genel nüfusa oranları ile ilgili rakamlar birbirinden farklıdır. Ancak son yıllarda verilen rakamların geçmis yıllara oranla daha tutarlı olduğunu görmekteyiz. 1980, 1981, 1985 ve 1997 yıllarına ait verilen rakamlar gerçeğe
yakın olarak değerlendirilebilir (Tablo 2).
*Tablo-2: İran Türklerinin İran nüfusu içerisindeki oranı*

Arastırmacı
TürkNüfusu (Milyon)

Yıl
 Tahmini Nüfus Yüzdesi


Massingon
2
1929
%15.9

S.I Buruk
4.1
1956
%24.8

H.Lazizboğlu
3.9
1956
%20.6

Caferoğlu
4
1966
%15.5

Y.Dönmez
4.6
1970
%15.1

Dr.M.Kafalı
16
1972
%18.8

H.Lazizboğlu
16
1980
%42.7

Ercilasun
19
1981
%47

Yeni Türk Ans.
15
1985
%16.8

Rafael Blaga
18
1977
%29.5



Kaynak: üztürk, 2008
İran Türklerinin nüfusu konusunda Tufan Gündüz: ğİranğda tahmini olarak 20 ila 30 milyon arasında Türk yasıyor. ülke nüfusunun 70 milyon civarında olduğu hesaba katılırsa bu rakamın çok ciddi olduğu daha iyi anlasılırğ demektedir (Gündüz, 2007: 45). Yine İran Türklerinin nüfusu konusunda Bilgehan Gökdağ:
ğDünya Bankası ülke Profilleri veri tabanına göre 66.1 milyonluk İran nüfusunun %42ğsini Türkler olusturmakta olup, bu oranda yaklasık 25 milyonluk bir Türk nüfusunu göstermektedirğ der (Gökdağ, 2006: 1).
İranğda Türklerin yasadığı bölgeleri üç kısımda ele alabiliriz. En yoğun Türk nüfusun yer aldığı bölge ülkenin kuzeybatısında yer alan ğİran Azerbaycanığ olarak adlandırılan bölgedir (Sekil 4). Bu bölgenin nüfusu 12.714.400 olup bu nüfusun % 90ğını Azerbaycan Türkleri olusturmaktadır.

İranğda Türklerin yoğun olarak yasadığı ikinci bölge olan İranğın kuzeydoğusunda yer alan Horasan Eyaletiğnde, Türkmenistan sınırı boyunca Türkmenler yasamaktadır (Sekil 4). Türkmenlerin nüfusu 3 milyon civarındadır.

İranğda Türklerin yoğun olarak yasadığı üçüncü bölge ülkenin merkezi kısmından güneybatısına doğru yayılıs gösteren Kaskay Türkleridir. Kaskay Türklerinin nüfusu da 3 milyon olarak tahmin edilmektedir.
Yukarıda saydığımız üç Türk bölgesinin dısında 13.422.320 nüfusa sahip olan Tahranğda yaklasık 5 milyon Türk yasamaktadır. Bu nüfusa Kum ve Kürdistan Eyaletleri ve diğer eyaletlerde yasayan Türkleri de eklediğimizde karsımıza yaklasık 26 milyonluk bir Türk nüfusu çıkar ki, bu da 70.391.000ğlik İran nüfusunun % 37ğsine karsılık gelmektedir. Resmi olmayan kaynaklarca Türklerin nüfus artıs hızlarının, Farslara oranla çok yüksek olduğu ifade edilmektedir. Azeri erkekleri Anadoluğda olduğu gibi genelde 20-25 yasları arasında evlenmekte ve asgari üç-dört çocuğa sahip olmaktadırlar. Bunun, kısa ve orta vadede İranğın genel etnik yapısını etkileyecek önemli bir husus olduğu değerlendirilmektedir.

İran Türkleri daha genis sekilde ğİran Türklerinin Sosyo-Kültürel Yapısığ baslığında daha detaylı incelenecektir.

*2.2.2. Farslar*
İran içerisinde yaklasık 28 milyonluk bir nüfusa sahip olan Farslar, İran nüfusunun yaklasık % 39ğunu olusturmaktadır. Farsların nüfus artıs hızları Azerbaycan Türkleri ve Kürtlerle karsılastırıldığında oldukça düsüktür. Fars ailelerin çocuk sayıları ikiyi nadiren geçmektedir. Bunun en önemli nedeni, Fars erkeklerin evlenme yaslarının ortalama 30-35 olmasıdır. Fars nüfus, halen ülke yönetimine egemen durumda olup Siilik maskesi altında koyu bir Fars milliyetçiliğiyle ülkeyi yönetmektedir.
Farslar, bir yandan milliyetçiliği görüldüğü yerde bası ezilmesi gereken sapık bir anlayıs olarak göstermeye ve bu yolla özellikle Azerbaycan Türkleri ve Kürtler arasında gelismesi muhtemel milliyetçi akımları dizginlemeye çalısırken, diğer yandan Fars Dili, Kültür ve Edebiyatığnı hakim kılmaya çalısmakta ve devlet yönetimindeki tüm kritik makamlarda Farsların ya da asimile olmus kisilerin bulunmasına özen göstermektedir.
ülke geneline yayılmıs bulunan Farsların en yoğun oldukları bölgeler; Tahran, Kum, İsfahan, Fars ve Siraz Eyaletleridir.

*2.2.3. Kürtler*
İranğda Türklerden sonra en fazla nüfusa sahip etnik gurup olan Kürtler, Batı Azerbaycan Eyaletiğnin batısı ve güneyi, Kürdistan, Kirmansah ve İlam Eyaletleri ile, Horasan Eyaletiğnin kuzey bölgelerinde yasamaktadırlar (Qasımlo, 1991: 9).

Ayrıca Tahran, Tebriz, Arak, İsfahan gibi sanayi ve is merkezlerinde ucuz isgücünü olusturan, mevsimlik veya yerlesik olarak az sayıda Kürt nüfusla karsılasmak olasıdır. Yaklasık 5-6 milyon nüfusuyla İran nüfusunun %8ğini olusturan İran Kürtleri, etnik gruplar içinde ulusal benliklerine en çok sahip çıkan, devletten çok kendi asiret sistemlerine bağlı bir topluluktur.
Batı Azerbaycan Eyaletiğnde çoğunluk Türk nüfus olmak üzere, Kürtler ve Azerbaycan Türkleri iç içe yasamaktadırlar. Batı Azerbaycan Eyaletiğnde Azerbaycan Türklerinin Sii, Kürtlerin ise Sünni mezhebinden olmaları nedeniyle, tarih boyunca bu iki etnik grup arasında kaynasma olmamıs, tersine çatısmalar sıkça görülmüstür. Kürdistan Eyaletiğnde yasayan Kürtler genelde Sünniğdir. İlam eyaletinde Kürtler azınlıkta, Araplar çoğunluktadır. Kirmansah ve İlam Kürtleri Sii olmaları dolayısıyla, bölgedeki Sii Araplar ve az sayıdaki Farslarla uyum içindedirler (Balbay, 2006: 127). 1979 İslam Devrimiğnden sonra Batı Azerbaycan Eyaletiğnin güney kesimlerinde ve Kürdistan Eyaletiğnde yasayan Sünni Kürtler otonomi isteği ile Humeyni kuvvetlerine karsı savasırlarken, güneydeki Kirmansah ve İlam Eyaletleriğndeki Sii Kürtlerin devrime karsı daha ılımlı bir tavır izledikleri görülmüstür.

Hatta kuzeydeki Sünni Kürtlerin otonomi istekleri ve Kirmansah Sii Kürtlerinin İslam rejimine bağlılık konusundaki fikir ayrılıkları sebebiyle, devrim sonrası Sünni Kürtlerin ruhani lideri Seyh İzzettin Hüseyin-i ile Sii Kirmansah Kürtlerinin lideri Ahmet Mujtizade kuvvetleri arasında siddetli çatısmalar olmustur.

ülkemizin Güneydoğu Anadolu Bölgesiğnde yaygın olarak görülen asiret yapısı, İran Kürtlerinde de görülmektedir. Kürt halkı problemlerini çoğunlukla devlet sistemi içerisinde çözmek yerine feodal yapıya sahip asiret sistemi içerisinde ve asiret ağaları ile ğseyhğ adı verilen din büyükleri aracılığıyla çözmeyi yeğlemektedir (Balbay, 2006: 127).

Kürtlerin yoğun olduğu yerlerde halk basta tütün yetistiriciliği olmak üzere, tarım ve hayvancılıkla uğrasmaktadır. Ulasım yetersizliği ve su kaynaklarının yetersiz olması, gerek Sah dönemi ve gerekse devrim sonrasında merkezin çevreye göre hızlı gelisimi, çevre eyaletlerin merkezin gelismesini besleyen kaynaklar olarak görülmesi ve devlet kaynaklarının merkezin modernizasyonu için kanalize edilmesi gibi nedenlerle, Kürtlerin yasadığı bölgeler İranğın en geri kalmıs yörelerini olusturmaktır. Bu durum Kürtler arasında yönetime karsı silahlı muhalefetinde gelismesine neden olmustur.

*2.2.4. Gileki-Mazenderaniler*
Gileki-Mazenderaniler İranğın kuzeyinde Hazar Gölü kıyılarında yasamaktadırlar. Dil ve etnik özellikler bakımından Farslara yakın olduklarından bazı arastırmacılar tarafından Fars olarak kabul edilmektedirler. Gileki- Mazenderaniler yaklasık 4 milyonluk nüfusları ile İran nüfusunun % 6ğsını olusturmaktadırlar.

*2.2.5. Araplar*
Arap azınlığı M.S. 641 yılında Huzistan bölgesine göç etmislerdir. ünemli asiretleri arasında Huzofkassir, Banilem, Banisalem, Banitorof, Banitamim, Banikaab, Banivekenane asiretleri sayılabilir (Balbay, 2006: 128). Sayıları 3 milyonu geçen Araplar, İran nüfusunun yaklasık % 4ğünü olusturur. İran Arapları, Huzistan Eyaleti, Sattül Arapğın İran kesimi ile Fars Körfezi kıyılarında yasamaktadır. Huzistan Eyaletiğnin merkezi Ahvazğdır. Eyalet nispeten düzlüktür.

İranğın tarıma en uygun yerlerinden biridir. Sii mezhebine mensup olan Araplar, Arap milliyetçiliği propagandası yapmaktadır ve Huzistanğın Arap toprağı olduğunu iddia etmektedirler.

*2.2.6. Lurlar*
Lurlar İranğın batısında Luristan ve İlam Eyaletleri ile Hamedan Eyaletiğnin güney kesimlerinde yasamaktadırlar. Lurlar yaklasık 2 m,lyonluk nüfusları ile İran nüfusunun %3ğünü olustururlar. Sii olan Lurlar İranğda Farslarla uyumlu bir sekilde yasamaktadırlar.

*2.2.7. Beluciler*
Beluciler İranğın, Sistan- Belucistan Eyaletiğnde yasayan yaklasık 1.5-2 milyon nüfuslu Sünni Müslüman bir topluluktur. Beluciler İran nüfusunun yaklasık % 2ğsini olusturur. Merkezi Zahedan olan eyaletin yüzölçümü 181.600 km2ğdir. Beluciler de Kürtlerin bir kısmı ve Türkmenler gibi özellikle Sünni olmaları dolayısıyla İran yönetimine soğuk bakmaktadır. Beluci bölgelerindeki devlet yatırımları da son derece yetersizdir. Genellikle kaçakçılık yolu ile geçimlerini sağlamaktadır. Beluciler arasında okuma yazma oranı çok düsüktür. İranğdaki yönetimden memnun olmayan Beluciler, Pakistan ve Afganistanğdaki Beluciler ile birlesip, bir devlet kurma düsüncesindedirler. Beluciler halen çoğunlukla göçebe hayatı sürdürmektedir.

*2.2.8. Ermeniler*
100-150 bin kadar olduğu sanılan Ermeni nüfusu, Tahran, Tebriz, İsfahan, Urmiye, Hoy, Makü sehirlerine dağılmıs olup, Müslüman olmayan en büyük azınlıktır. 1975-80 yıllarında sayıları 250-300 bin iken, İran-Irak Savası ve İslami rejimin kurulmasının ardından, basta ABD ve Avrupa ülkelerine olmak üzere göç nedeniyle sayıları hızla azalmıs ve bugün de azalmaya devam etmektedir (Balbay, 2006: 129). Sah zamanında daha genis haklar tanınan Ermenilerin, Humeyni yönetiminin basa geçmesi ile birtakım hakları kısıtlanmıstır. Buna karsın azınlık grupları içinde, Ermenilerin yönetim tarafından en fazla desteklenen ve iyi iliskiler tesis edilen bir toplum olduğu bilinmektedir.

*2.2.9. Diğer Etnik Gruplar*
30-35 bin civarında bir nüfusa sahip olan Yahudi toplumu, Tahranğın yanı sıra İsfahan, Yezd, Hamedan ve Sirazğa dağılmıstır. İslami rejimin Yahudilere çok olumsuz bir bakıs açısına sahip olması ve Yahudilerin Sahğa çok yakın olmaları nedeniyle, baskı altında bulunmakta ve İranğdan göç etmeye devam etmektedirler.

20 bin civarında nüfusu olan Süryaniler, Tahran, Ahvaz ve Sirazğda yasamaktadır. Zerdüstler, geleneksel merkezleri olan Yezd Eyaletiğnin yanı sıra, Siraz, Kirman, İsfahan ve Tahranğa dağılmıslardır. Nüfusları 100 bin civarındadır. Hindu ve Sihler Yaklasık 100 bin civarında nüfusa sahip olup, genelde Zahedan sehrinde ve kısmen de Tahranğda yasarlar (Balbay, 2006: 130).

İranğda azınlıklardan, Hıristiyan ve Yahudilerin büyük çoğunluğu ticaretle uğrasmakta olup, ekonomik yönden problemleri yoktur. üzellikle Yahudiler, kuyumculuk mesleğiyle uğrasmaktadır. İranğda sadece, Zerdüstler, Yahudiler ve Hıristiyanlar dini unsurlar olarak kabul edilirler. İran Anayasasığna göre bunların
dini törenlerini kendilerine göre yapmaları, dini eğitimlerini ve diğer adetlerini kendi dinlerinde olduğu gibi yerine getirmeleri esasa bağlanmıstır. Yine, Yahudi ve Ermenilerin kendi dillerinde ve kendi okullarında eğitim yapma hakları mevcuttur.

İran İslam Cumhuriyeti Meclisiğnde iki Hıristiyan ve bir de Yahudi milletvekili bulunmaktadır. İran İslam Cumhuriyeti Ermeni azınlığa büyük önem vermekte ve onların her türlü problemlerinin çözümünde duyarlı davranmaktadır. Dıs politika alanında da, Azerbaycan- Ermenistan mücadelesinde, örtülü bir sekilde Ermenistanğın yanında yer alan ğMolla Rejimiğnin, bu davranısıyla bir yandan Azerbaycan Türklerinin güçlenmesine karsı Ermenilerden çok yönlü yararlanmayı, diğer yandan ise, ABD basta olmak üzere uluslararası alanda önemli bir güce sahip Ermeni lobisini arkasına almayı amaçladığını düsünebiliriz.

ğMolla Rejimiğnin Yahudi azınlık ile iliskileri ise daha soğuktur. İsrail Devletiğni ve Yahudileri İslam dünyasının en büyük düsmanı olarak gören İran, bu kapsamda kendi vatandası olan Yahudileri de muhtemel casusluk faaliyetlerine karsı kontrol altında tutmakta, ancak basta ABD ve Avrupa olmak üzere, uluslararası alandaki Yahudi lobisinin gücü nedeniyle, İran Yahudileri üzerinde istediği ölçüde baskı kuramamaktadır.

*2.3. Tarihi ve Siyasi üzellikler*
Tarihin en eski çağlarından bugüne kadar kronolojik bir sırayla İranğda kurulan devletler gözden geçirildiğinde İranğın X. yy. dan itibaren Türklerin etkisi altında kaldığı görülür. İran Coğrafyasığnda M.ü I. yy. dan günümüze kadar Manna Devleti, Med Devleti, Pers İmparatorluğu, Atropatene Devleti, Part Devleti, Sasaniler Devleti, Emevi Devleti, Abbasi Devleti, Büyük Selçuklu Devleti, İldenizliler Atabeyliği, Harzemsahlar, İlhanlı Devleti, Timur Devleti, Karakoyunlular, Akkoyunlular, Safevi Devleti, Kaçar Devleti ve günümüzdeki İran Deleti kurulmustur. İranğda kurulan bu devletlerden sadece Pers İmparatorluğu (M.ü. 550-M.ü.330), Sasaniler Devleti (224-652) ve günümüzdeki İran Devleti Farsların kurmus olduğu devletlerdir. İran coğrafyasında kurulan devletler ğİran Azerbaycanığnın Tarihiğ baslığı altında incelenmistir.
Kaçar Devleti 1796-1925 yılları arasında İran ve Azerbaycan coğrafyasında hüküm süren son Türk devletidir. 1925 yılında Rıza Pehlevi Kaçar Devletine son vererek günümüzdeki İran Devletiğni kurmustur.
II. Dünya Savası sonrası İranğda yabancı müdahalelerin yoğunlasması ulusalcı bir hareketin doğmasına neden olmustur. Böylesi bir ortamda basbakanlık görevine getirilen Musaddık, parlamentodan İran petrollerinin millilestirmesi yönünde bir karar çıkarmıs ve İngiltere karsıtı bir siyaset izlemeye baslamıstır (E. Veliyev, 2007: 7). İngilizlerin yardımıyla Sah, Musaddıkğı tutuklatmıs ve İran yeniden ABD ve Batı devletleri ile iliskilerini normallestirmistir.

İslami Devrim öncesinde İran'da iktidarda olan Muhammed Rıza Pehleviğnin ülke yönetimini, yakın akrabaları ve dostları arasında paylastırması halkta yoğun tepkilere neden olmaktaydı. 1970'lerde İran'da zengin ve yoksul arasındaki uçurumun büyümesi, Muhammed Rıza Pehleviğnin ekonomi yönetimine olan güvensizliğin ve otokratik yönetim biçimine duyulan öfkenin iyice artmasına neden olmustur. Bu hosnutsuzluk ortamında Muhammed Rıza Pehleviğye karsı olusan muhalefet, Paris'te yasayan Sii din adamı Ayetullah Humeyni çevresinde toplanmıstır. 1970'lerin sonuna yaklasıldığında, Muhammed Rıza Pehleviğnin rejimine karsı tüm İran'da genis kapsamlı siddet eylemleri düzenlenmeye baslanmıstır. İstikrarsızlık, pek çok genel grevi beraberinde getirmis ülkenin zaten sorunlu olan ekonomisi büyük darbe almıstır. Muhammed Rıza Pehlevi baskılar karsısında 1979 basında ABDğnin basbakan olarak önerdiği ılımlı Sapur BahtiyarğI bırakarak ülkeden ayrılmıstır.

Muhammed Rıza Pehleviğnin ülkeden ayrılması üzerine 1 Subat 1979'da büyük sevgi gösterileri esliğinde sürgünden dönen Humeyni, İslam devrimini gerçeklestirerek İran İslam Cumhuriyeti'ni kurmus ve ömür boyu ülkenin siyasi ve dini lideri ilan edilmistir.

İslam Devrimiğnden sonra da İranğdaki olaylar devam etmistir. Kasım 1979ğda İranğdaki Amerikan büyükelçiliğinde çalısanlar Humeyni yanlısı öğrenciler tarafından rehin alınmıstır. Bu olay İranğın Dünya devletleri tarafından dıslanmasında ilk adımı olusturmustur. Aralık 1979ğda devrim sonrası Türklere yeterli hakların verilmeyeceğini gören, İranğdaki Türkler üzerinde büyük güce sahip olan Ayetullah Seriatmedari taraftarları ile Humeyni taraftarları arasında İran Azerbaycanığnda çatısmalar meydana gelmistir. Bu çatısmaların Humeyni lehine sonuçlanması ile birlikte Türklere Pehleviler döneminde uygulanan asimilasyon politikaları kaldığı yerden devam etmistir.

Saddam Hüseyin liderliğindeki Irak, İranğda devrimle ortaya çıkan karısıklıklardan ve İranğın dünya ülkeleri tarafından yalnız bırakılmasından faydalanarak Eylül 1980ğde, İran topraklarına müdahale etmistir. Sekiz yıl devam eden İran-Irak Savası 6 Ağustos 1988ğde iki ülke arasında imzalanan Ateskes Anlasması ile son bulmustur (Arı, 2000: 372). Yüz binlerce insanın ölümüne ve sakat kalmasına sebep olan bu savas İran ekonomisinde derin gedikler açılmasına sebep olmustur.

3 Haziran 1989ğda Ayetullah Humeyni öldükten sonra Ali Hamaney İslam Cumhuriyetiğnin Dini Lideri seçilmistir. Baskomutan ve Parlamento Baskanı olan Hasimi Rafsancani, Ali Hameneyğin yerine 28 Temmuz 1989ğda Cumhurbaskanı seçilmistir (Yılmaz, 2002: 8). Rafsancani'nin cumhurbaskanlığı döneminde İran, Dünya ile barısmanın yollarını aramaya baslamıstır.

1997 yılının Mayıs ayında halkın büyük desteğini alarak İran'ın yeni cumhurbaskanı olan Muhammet Hatemi ile birlikte, İran Devrimi yeni bir safhaya girmistir. Cumhurbaskanı seçilmesinden sonra, İran'da dikkate değer bir takım değisiklikler gerçeklestiren Hatemi, dıs politikada tansiyonu düsürmek ve medeniyetler arası diyalog söylemleri çerçevesinde İranğın dünyaya entegre olması yönünde bir politika izlemistir (Keskin, 2006: 73). Hem Rafsancani, hem de Hatemi İran rejimini Dünya ile barıstırmak için gayret göstermistir.

Ahmedinejad, Hatemiğnin ardından İran yönetimine gelmis ve Humeyni döneminin ardından Rafsancani ve Hatemi ile baslayan reform hareketlerini sonlandırmıs ve bir nevi 2. Humeyni dönemini baslatmıstır.

*2.4. Ekonomik üzellikler*
İran, karakteristik yapısı itibariyle halen bir tarım ülkesidir. Toplam isgücünün %30′u tarım sektöründe çalısmaktadır ve bu sektörün GSYİHğdaki oranı %11′dir. GSYİHğda sanayinin payı %42, hizmet sektörünün payı ise %47ğdir (Kalaycı, 2007).

İran arazisinin % 12ğsi tarıma uygun arazilerden olusmaktadır. İklim genelde tarıma elverisli değildir. üöllerde ve bozkır alanlarda yıllık yağıs tutarı verimli tarım yapılabilecek değerlerin altındadır (yıllık ort. 200 mm.). İranğda tarımın en büyük sorunu kuraklıktır. Hazar Deniziğnin kıyı seridinde yer alan küçük alanlar bir kenara bırakılırsa sulama, İran toprakları için büyük önem tasımaktadır. İranğın en önemli tarım alanları Hazar Denizi kıyılarıdır. Bu verimli kıyı seridinde sekerkamısı, turunçgil, meyve ve çay üretimi önemlidir (Güney, t.y.: 255). ülkenin bozkır alanlarında tahıl tarımı yapılmaktadır.

İran petrolden elde ettiği paranın bir bölümünü tarımsal gelismeye aktarmaktadır. Sulama olmadan ürün almanın imkansız olduğu ülkede baraj yapımına öncelik verilmistir. Barajların çoğalmasının ardından tarım yapılamayan alanlar tarım yapılır hale gelmistir.
İranğda buğday, arpa, pirinç, pamuk, tütün, hashas gibi ürünler önemli oranda yetistirilmektedir. üzellikle hashas üretimi genis alanlarda yapılmakta ve bu üründen önemli ölçüde gelir sağlanmaktadır. Hazar Deniziğnin bol yağıslı kıyı kesiminde çeltik tarımı gelismistir. Burada yetisen pirinç Acem pirinci ismi ile Dünya pazarlarında aranılır hale gelmistir (Güney, t.y.: 256). Ayrıca meyvecilik İranğda gelismis bir tarımsal faaliyettir.

İran ekonomisinde, hayvancılığın da önemli bir yeri vardır. ülke arazisinin % 26.9ğu çayır ve otlaklarla kaplıdır. Göçer konar asiretlerin özellikle küçükbas hayvan beslediği ülkede, 45 milyon koyun ve 23.5 milyon keçi varlığı mevcuttur.

Kürkçülükte kullanılan Karakul koyunu da ülkede önemli ölçüde yetistirilmektedir. ülkede yerlesik hayatın yaygınlasması ile birlikte göçer konar asiretler azalmakta ve bu da hayvancılığın gerilemesine neden olmaktadır. Küçükbas hayvancılık kadar olmasa da 6.9 milyon büyükbas hayvan varlığı İran için önemlidir (Güney, t.y.: 257).

Hazar Denizi ve İran Körfezinde balıkçılık gelismistir. üzellikle Hazar kıyılarında yapılan mersin balığı avcılığı ve buna bağlı olarak havyar üretiminin ülke ekonomisine katkısı büyüktür. Ancak petrol üretimiyle beraber denizlerinde kirlenmesi balıkçılık faaliyetlerini olumsuz yönde etkilemektedir. İnci üretimi de Basra körfezi kıyılarındaki halkın önemli gelir kaynaklarından biridir.

İran bir tarım ülkesi görüntüsü verse de ekonomisindeki asıl itici gücün ürettiği petrol ve doğalgaz olduğunu görebiliriz. İranğda ilk petrol kuyusunun açılmasından bu yana (1908) 90 yılı askın zaman geçmistir. Bugün dünyanın tespit edilen petrol rezervlerinin %9.2ğsi (93 milyar varil) İranğda bulunmaktadır. Bu miktara dünyanın tüm doğalgaz rezervlerinin %14.5ği de eklenecek olursa İranğın dünya enerji piyasasındaki seçkin konumu açıkça görülecektir. İran, önümüzdeki 70 yıl süresince ham petrol ve 250 yıl boyunca da doğal gaz üretimini bugünkü kapasiteyle sürdürebilecek rezervlere sahiptir (http://www.irankulturevi.com). 1980ğde 75 milyon ton civarında olan İranğın petrol üretimi, her geçen yıl artarak 2005ğte 200 milyon tonu asmıstır. Bu da dünya petrol üretiminin % 5ğine karsılık gelmektedir (Sekil 5).


Kaynak: http://www.kto.org.tr/dosya/rapor/ortadogu.pdf.

*Sekil-5: İranğın Dönemler İtibariyle Petrol üretimi ve Toplam Dünya üretimine Oranı*
İranğda sanayi fazla gelismemistir. Eskiye oranla daha az isçinin çalıstığı sanayi sektöründe petrolün arıtılması ve Petro-Kimya gibi endüstri dalları gelismistir (Güney, t.y.: 258). Zengin kaynaklara ve dinamik bir nüfusa sahip İran ekonomisinin en büyük sorunu, dünyaya entegre olmasını engelleyen siyasi rejimidir. İslami rejim ve bu rejimin dayandığı İslami Anayasa, basta yabancı sermayenin İranğa girisi ve dıs ticaretin gelistirilmesi konuları olmak üzere, ekonomik gelismelerin altyapısını olusturacak ve İranğın dünya ile entegre olmasını sağlayacak kanunların çıkarılmasını engellemekte ve bunları rejimi tehdit eden unsurlar olarak görmektedir. Anayasanın 43. maddesinde geçen ğülke ekonomisinde yabancı ekonomi hakimiyetini önlemekğ ifadesi ile 44. maddesinde geçen ğtüm büyük ana sanayi isletmelerinin devlete ait olacağı ve özel sektöre bu hakkın verilmeyeceğiğifadeleri, gerekli ticari yasaların çıkarılmasını engelleyen en önemli anayasa hükümleridir (Balbay, 2005: 241).

İslami rejim ile birlikte ekonominin yönetimindeki uzman kadrolar tasfiye edilerek, uzmanlık yerine rejime bağlılık esası ön plana çıkmıs, bu durum da İran ekonomisini çok olumsuz yönde etkilemistir. üzellikle Hatemi hükümetinin bu konuda aldığı önlemlere karsın, halen ülke ekonomisindeki yönetici kadrolar genellikle uzman profesyonel kisiler değil, rejime bağlılığı ön planda olan kisilerden olusmaktadır.
Ucuz enerjiye sahip olması, enerjiye dayanan ürünlerin üretiminde büyük tasarruf sağlamaktadır. Yetismis ve ucuz insan gücü, nispeten büyük iç pazarın varlığı ve bölge pazarlarına hızlı ulasım ise İran ekonomisinin üstünlüklerindendir (Durusoy, 1995: 59).

----------

